# Bad Neighbors: Neuer deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (15. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bad Neighbors: Neuer deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bad Neighbors: Neuer deutscher Trailer


----------



## Phone (15. April 2014)

Der Gag mit den Airbags ist doch witzig ^^


----------

